# Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer



## MrFreeky (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander 
Ich hab vor 2 Monaten meinen Schein gemacht bin vor einem Monat in einen Verein eingerteten und mittlerweile recht frustriert...
Problem ist, das der See zwar super ist, aber man da kaum Leute trifft die einem was beibringen. Ich bin jetzt knapp 10mal am Wasser gewesen, teils mit einem Freund, und ich hab nichtmal einen Biss gemerkt bzw. gehabt, er hat immerhin einen Barsch an Lang gezogen. Von ihm hab ich schon bisschen was gelernt, allerdings kennt er das Gewässer nicht. In dem gewässer soll es viele Hechte und Barsche geben, zudem werden jedes Frühjahr Forellen eingesetzt.
Hab gedacht vielleicht könntet ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.
Ich schreib mal die Infos rein, die ich euch geben kann wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt fragt bitte nach 

Ausrüstung: 
Spinnrute 3m, geflochtene Schnur mit ca.7kg Tragkraft

Köder:Gummifische (5/8,5cm unauffällige Farben), Twister mit 20g rundem Jigkopf
-Befestigung an einem 30cm Stahlvorfach

Gewässer:
-Sehr gute Wasserqualiätät, jetzt noch Sichttiefe von über einem Meter, im Sommer gut 2m
-viele Wasserpflanzen zT. schon 7m vor dem Ufer und in 8m Tiefe an der Süd- und Ostseite (beim Foto:Oben=Norden/rote Punkte sind die Angelplätze, der rote Pfeil markiert einen ca. 5 m Tiefen Weiher, der mit dem Hauptgewässer verbunden ist), Viele Muscheln, oft ins Wasser gefallene Bäume, 
-Abbruchkante an den meisten Stellen ca. 2-5m vom Ufer entfernt

Frage zum Köder: Ich finde die wirken recht unnatürlich mit dem  Riesenkopf, allerdings sind kleinere Köpfe schlecht, da man mit denen  nicht weit auswerfen kann. Und gerade jetzt soll man ja recht tief fischen oder? 
Ich verwende keine grellen sondern möglichst natürliche Farben wegen der guten Wasserqualität. 
Zur Spinntechnik: Auswerfen, warten bis der Köder am Boden ist, 1-2 schnelle Umdrehungen mit der Rolle, warten bis der Köder am Boden ist, und wieder 1-2 Umdrehungen usw...
Heute kam der Wind aus Süd/Ost, wo soll man da am besten angeln, ich hab mir gedacht mit dem Wind also am Süd/Ost-Ufer wäre gut, weil sich das kalte Oberflächenwasser ja in der anderen Richtung sammelt.
Wo stehen die Hechte, Barsche um diese Jahreszeit?
Ist die Ködergröße ok, soll man lieber Twister oder Gummifische verwenden? 
Was sagt ihr zur Spinntechnik?

Grüße


----------



## andy72 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

welcher verein und welches gewässer? der see muss doch nen namen haben ?


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

Moin,


mh an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach erstmal mit Naturköder angeln.
Machst dir eine Montage mit Wurm und die andere mit Köfi fertig.
Die Gufis können für Hecht in dieser Jahreszzeit größer sein..ruhig 15cm.
Und was hat die Spinnrute fürn WG?
20Gramm sind schon ganz schön was.
Mit 10 Gramm kommste doch auch weit genug raus oder?
Richtig die Hechte stehen jetzt im tieferen Wasser und im Frühjahr im flachen.
Zur Köderführung:
Einfach ausprobieren...die Faulenzermethode muss ja nciht der Bringer sein.
Einholen und dabei zupfen könntest du auch mal probieren.



MrFreeky schrieb:


> .....
> Köder:Gummifische (5/8,5cm unauffällige Farben), Twister mit 20g rundem Jigkopf
> ....
> 
> , soll man lieber Twister oder Gummifische verwenden?


?????


mfg Richard


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

Moinsen!
Nimm leichtere Köpfe, damit der Köder langsamer zum Grund sinkt.
Die Köderführung kannst Du ruhig mal varieren. Auch mal ein wenig zupfen oder einfach einleiern.
Wie wäre es mal mit dem guten, alten Effzett-Blinker? Der fliegt weit und läßt sich tief führen.
Werfe Deine Angelstelle fächerförmig ab. Tut sich nach ein paar Minuten nichts, gehst Du ein Stück weiter. So kannst Du den ganzen See absuchen.
Der Tip mit den Naturködern ist gut.
Probiere doch mal die Landzunge in der Mitte des Sees aus!
Petri


----------



## Hechters (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

@andy72

ich meine der Weiher liegt hinter Dormagen Richtung Pulheim.
Am Lärchenhof ! Doch zu welchem Verein er gehört, kann ich nicht sagen.
Dazu müsste MrFreeky uns was sagen. 
Doch zurück zum Thema:
Würd es zu dieser Jahreszeit mit grossen KuKö und/oder mit KöFi´s versuchen.
Den letzteren auf Grund anbieten.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

Mir gehts beinahe genauso. 
Ich treffe auch fast keine Angler.
Aber mit SPinnfischen habe ich bisher auch nur einen kleinen Barsch gefangen. Mit Naturködern aber auch schon einen Barsch und mehrere Rotaugen gefangen. Ich rate dir auch im nächsten Frühjahr es mit der Pose zu versuchen.


----------



## DerJoni (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

wie wärs mal mit nem mepps größe 4/5 ansonsten einfach an ner pose nen wurm anbieten vllt. mit ein bisschen paniermehl und grundfutter anfüttern und dann müsste eig. schon was gehn.

lg joni


----------



## MrFreeky (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

Hey, 
erstmal danke für die Antworten 
@ Hechters kennst dich ja gut aus^^
der See liegt in Pullheim/Stommeln und ist vom Polizei-Sportverein Köln gepachtet. 

Die Spinnrute hat ein WG bis 45g.
Ok werd wohl mal mit Wurm und Grundblei probieren, wie weit sollte ich da auswerfen, auf jeden Fall hinter die Abbruchkante oder noch weiter?
Zum Spinnfischen ist es einfacher Barsche als Hechte zu fangen? Denke da gibts mehr von oder? 
Wie groß sollten die Gummifische dann sein? Zum Vorfach ist Hard Mono oder die Fireline ok als Vorfach für Barsch oder für Hecht, oder muss es Stahlvorfach sein?
Achso und reicht die Tragkraft (7kg) der Schnur für Hechte aus oder is das bisschen wenig?


----------



## DerJoni (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

hi,
7kg müssten eig. reichen, und barsche beissen eunfach aggressiver würd ich mal sagen und es gibt natürlich mehr.
beim ansitz würde ich auf die kante werfen, weil dort tümmeln sich eig. die ganzen weissfische rum und folglich auch die barsche und hechte etc.
und um die jahreszeit würde ich die gummis ein paar centimeter größer nehmen als sonst , also so 10-15cm.

lg joni


----------



## MrFreeky (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Angeln lernen an neuem Gewässer*

Hey,
alles klar ich werd mir mal ein paar Kopytos besorgen.
Angelt ihr mit Stahlvorfach wenns auf Barsche geht, es sind auf jeden Fall auch Hechte im Gewässer, ich hab das bis jetzt gemacht. 
Muss man jetzt nur noch die Stellen finden wo die Fische auch stehen 
Achso hab gerade die Schnur getestet^^ also einen 9 kg Wassereiner hält die auf jeden Fall noch aus bei 10kg ist die dann genau am Knoten gerissen.


----------

